# [Busco] Programa semejante al JBuilder

## dotinmouth

Ola chicos. Yo suelo usar JBuilder para programar en java. La pega esq solo puedo usarlo desde win. Al parecer tienen un ejecutable para instalarlo en linux pero no me deja. Hay algun otro del mismo estilo para linux? este me venia bien porq genera codigo y poner los botones, listas y demas no tiene mas complicacion que arrastrarlo a la ventana y asignarle las propiedades. Encontrare esto en algun otro?

----------

## aj2r

Cuál es tu problema para instalar el JBuilder? Yo lo tuve instalado en gentoo. De todas formas mira programas tipo eclipse a ver que te parecen.

----------

## dotinmouth

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Cuál es tu problema para instalar el JBuilder? Yo lo tuve instalado en gentoo. De todas formas mira programas tipo eclipse a ver que te parecen.

 

Ni idea, directamente no instalaba, no me daba lineas de error ni nada. Nunca supe que paso. Otra pregunta. Es posible intalar el adobe photoshop?

----------

## psm1984

Pues netbeans te puede servir. En cuanto a lo de photoshop... pues con wine creo que funciona, tambien puedes intentar acostumbrarte al gimp.

----------

## kalcetoh

Creo que lo mejor es que te mires eclipse o netbeans que están bien soportados en linux y te darán pocos problemas, yo uso eclipse y muy bien.

Por otro lado si que se puede utilizar photoshop con wine, pero mucho mejor gimp, por la misma razón que antes y porque es mejor programa que photoshop, lo que quieras hacer con photoshop lo vas a poder hacer con gimp y gimp te dejará hacer otras muchas cosas. Por no hablar del tema de que gimp es libre y que photoshop te cuesta un riñon y medio. Con que te pongas a hacer un par de cosillas te acostumbrás. En www.gimpeando.tk tienes ejemplos que te servirán para iniciarte.

----------

## LinuxBlues

Mucho cuidado con el JBuilder...

Se empeña en usar clases propietarias de Borland y uno debe andar con mil ojos, para que sólamente emplee las clases estándar de SUN.

En cualquiera de los dos casos, como se te ocurra difundir un programa libremente en java, deberás pagar derechos de autor a Borland en el primero de los casos, y a SUN en el segundo de ellos, siempre y cuando el programa no se difunda con fines "educativos" (esto es, para enseñar a alguien a programar en Java); a Borland habría que pagarle siempre...

No me costó demasiado aprender Java e incluso programarlo desde anjuta; menos aún me ha costado olvidar que Java alguna vez existió...    :Wink: 

----------

## dotinmouth

Cual recomendais: eclipse o netbeans? La verdad esq estuve mirandolos un poco por encima. Incluso intente bajarlos pero me hice un lio, sobre todo con el eclipse.

----------

## focahclero

 *dotinmouth wrote:*   

> Incluso intente bajarlos pero me hice un lio

 

¿"Intenté bajarlos"? ¿No están en Portage?

----------

## manucorrales

Yo diria que intentes con el eclipse.

Si le agregas los plugins de eclipse.org (VE, GEF, etc...) es la mejor IDE para desarrollar en Java.

Si estas dispuesto a pagar IntelliJ IDEA es una opcion muy buena, aunque creo que tambien utiliza algunas cosas propietarias

como Jbuilder.

----------

## Coder

No se que tipo de problema has tenido con JBuilder pero funciona perfectamente en Linux. Yo, por razones de trabajo, lo he estado utilizando hasta hace unos meses. De todas formas, en tu caso no hay mal que por bien no venga. Pasate a Eclipse o NetBeans. Me parecen mucho mejores IDEs que JBuilder y además son libres. 

Yo en tu caso empezaría por NetBeans ya que quizás su filosfía de trabajo se parece más a la de JBuilder y su creador de GUIs es muy bueno. Aunque a mi Eclipse me tiene enamorado. De todas formas, prueba los dos (que están en el portage) y quedaté con el que te sientas más comodo.

Y sobre IntelliJ IDEA seguramente es el mejor IDE de todos pero no es gratuito (cuesta una pasta) y, lo más importante, no es libre.

Un saludo

P.D:

Para gestionar proyectos en JAVA no hay nada mejor que Ant   :Wink: .

----------

## alexlm78

Si tanto necesitas el JBiulder, este en su version X ( Jbuilder X ) tiene instalados para linux, no se si son versiones separadas, pero yo tengo la para linux no creo que sea deficil de consergui en tu pais, claro es de pago como todo lo de borland, pero sino quieres pagar por el, esta el eclipse que funciona muy bien.

----------

## DDrDark

Diras que gimp es "mejor" que photoshop porque es libre, pero en cuanto a capacidades el photoshop es mucho mas potente

----------

## dotinmouth

 *DDrDark wrote:*   

> Diras que gimp es "mejor" que photoshop porque es libre, pero en cuanto a capacidades el photoshop es mucho mas potente

 

Yo tambien opinaba lo mismo, pero habra que darle una oportunidad  :Very Happy:  Bye

----------

